# Sex doll brothel!



## Sully (Jan 22, 2018)

Think what you want about it being weird, but it’s definitely the future of the sex industry.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.inde...prostitute-dortmund-bordoll-a8008751.html?amp

*First sex-doll brothel opens in Germany, selling ‘plastic prostitutes’*

A bizarre sex-doll brothel has opened in Germany.

Bordoll, as it’s named, is located on an aptly scarlet-lit street in Dortmund and is run by a 29-year-old woman called Evelyn Schwarz.

It currently houses 11 silicon dolls and rents them out for €80 (£71) an hour.

Each 30kg doll has its own name and is aesthetically unique; Schwarz reportedly imported them from Asia, costing her £1,786 each.According to Bordoll’s website, the dolls are “extremely high quality”.

“The ladies are real dream women,” the website reads, claiming that the dolls are “always willing” and “uncomplicated."

As if promoting non-consensual sex with a plastic sex worker wasn’t unusual enough, the site also lists the “possible service” options that are “passed passively” by the doll.

The 11 dolls are categorised as “real,” “skinny,” “fantasy,” or “anime” and are listed on the site alongside their full specifications – from the colour of the hair to the size of their body parts.

Customers are also encouraged to bring outfits to dress their dolls in.

Schwarz explained that the brothel is very popular, with the dolls booked around 12 times each day to men of every age from all over the country. 

She also claims that 70 per cent of her customers return for a second visit, the Mail Online reports, and that these visitors often have "tolerant" wives, who wait outside in the car whilst their husbands have sex with the silicon dolls.

Schwarz recently had to replace “Anna,” one of the brothel’s most popular dolls, after one customer broke it.

Although Schwarz's passive sex dolls differ drastically from sex robots, which can actually move, speak and respond to touch, the ethics of engaging with either one of the two are arguably fairly similar.

According to David Levy, author of Love and Sex With Robots, sex robots can bring about a number of positive benefits, such as aiding the loneliness of single people who cannot make a relationship work.

"I see nothing wrong from an ethical point of view of having sexual relationships with robots," he told Time.

His beliefs were also supported by a recent report conducted by the Foundation for Responsible Robotics, which claimed that the robots could bring a "revolution" in sex and help those who struggle with real-life intimacy.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 22, 2018)

I saw this somewhere else the other day 

Smart idea though. If there is a niche in the system, someone will find it, capitalize on it and profit from it!


----------



## Akamai (Jan 22, 2018)

WTF they beat me to it. LMao

Ak


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 22, 2018)

The day they make life-like female robots that move, talk and fuck realistically, at least half the male workforce will drop off, staying home and fucking their sex robots! LOL!!


----------



## pesty4077 (Jan 22, 2018)

Sully said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/www.inde...prostitute-dortmund-bordoll-a8008751.html?amp
> 
> 
> *Schwarz recently had to replace “Anna,” one of the brothel’s most popular dolls, after one customer broke it.*



Hahahahahahaha, that is freaking hilarious. That is beyond 50 shades of grey shit.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 22, 2018)

Wtf. I want to buy one but fuck they are 10k+ for the good ones. Wish they could clean and cook too.


----------



## Sully (Jan 22, 2018)

lycan Venom said:


> Wtf. I want to buy one but fuck they are 10k+ for the good ones. Wish they could clean and cook too.



Bro, once robots can clean, cook, and fuck, that’s the end of the human race! No man would waste his time with a living woman again. 

Anyone watched the movie “Ex Machina”? It explores some of this topic as well. Interesting movie.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 22, 2018)

Sully said:


> Bro, once robots can clean, cook, and fuck, that’s the end of the human race! No man would waste his time with a living woman again.
> 
> Anyone watched the movie “Ex Machina”? It explores some of this topic as well. Interesting movie.



Yeah it was a cool movie. There is nother one like it too but cant remember what it is called.


----------



## Viking (Jan 23, 2018)

Sully said:


> Bro, once robots can clean, cook, and fuck, that’s the end of the human race! No man would waste his time with a living woman again.
> 
> Anyone watched the movie “Ex Machina”? It explores some of this topic as well. Interesting movie.



That was a great film. Alicia Vikander made a sexy robot! She is the new Lara Croft in Tomb Raider.


----------



## SURGE (Jan 28, 2018)

I have been desperate at times but not so much that I would have sex with a doll


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jan 28, 2018)

I was watching that AMC show called "Humans," but they cancelled it after the 2nd season. lol


----------



## BigBob (Jan 28, 2018)

Sully said:


> Bro, once robots can clean, cook, and fuck, that’s the end of the human race! No man would waste his time with a living woman again.
> 
> Anyone watched the movie “Ex Machina”? It explores some of this topic as well. Interesting movie.


That was a great movie. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## striffe (Jan 28, 2018)

BigBob said:


> That was a great movie.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk



I agree. The ending was good.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 29, 2018)

The first thing I thought of was I hope the brothel employs a good cleaner! Can you imagine using one of those after Heinz a 300 pound truck driver from Munich had just had his wicked way with her


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 29, 2018)

I wonder if my wife considers this cheating?  lol I could keep "the other women" in the closet.


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 29, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I wonder if my wife considers this cheating?  lol I could keep "the other women" in the closet.



Ask her and come back and let us know what she says


----------



## Sully (Jan 29, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I wonder if my wife considers this cheating?  lol I could keep "the other women" in the closet.



The interview with one of the owners said that wives are generally ok with it; sometimes sitting out in the car while their husbands go in and do their thing. I dunno how your wives would be with that, but my g/f would not be amenable to that.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 29, 2018)

Nah, my wife said fuck no. A great show to watch is WESTWORLD on HBO! Fucking amazing show. About robots that dont know they are. Just finished watching an episode of BLACK MIRRORS about a guy duying and his wife paying for AI to mimick him and then she got a robot look a like. Some crazy shit us humans come up with.


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 30, 2018)

Sully said:


> The interview with one of the owners said that wives are generally ok with it; sometimes sitting out in the car while their husbands go in and do their thing. I dunno how your wives would be with that, but my g/f would not be amenable to that.



You would think the wife would ask to take her home for sex. You know the passion has gone when your wife would rather you have sex with a doll


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 31, 2018)

Seriously, I asked her and she said she would consider leaving me. She said it's so wrong on a multitude of issues she could never view me in the same light. Then I heard a few comments like, "what am I a fucking doll too?" "Hey I'll show you how much fun being with a doll is".   This was all based on a hypothetical. She's really going to be pissed when my new girl comes in a UPS truck......lol 

JUST JOKING HONEY!!!!!!!


----------



## Sully (Jan 31, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Seriously, I asked her and she said she would consider leaving me. She said it's so wrong on a multitude of issues she could never view me in the same light. Then I heard a few comments like, "what am I a fucking doll too?" "Hey I'll show you how much fun being with a doll is".   This was all based on a hypothetical. She's really going to be pissed when my new girl comes in a UPS truck......lol
> 
> JUST JOKING HONEY!!!!!!!



You should order a large, empty wooden crate that’s just big enough to fit a 5’ tall human in and have it delivered when she’s home. Make sure you have your phone out to video her reaction.


----------



## Victory (Jan 31, 2018)

Can you imagine what it will be like in 500 years. I bet most men will have real looking female robots doing everything they want


----------



## Sully (Jan 31, 2018)

Victory said:


> Can you imagine what it will be like in 500 years. I bet most men will have real looking female robots doing everything they want



I really wish it would happen within the next 20 years, so I’d get to enjoy it, too.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 5, 2018)

*The girl of my dreams*

https://reallovesexdolls.com/163cm-h-cup-jasmine/


I'll be leaving my wife in the next couple weeks. Be gentleman with your comments! I love Jasmine. We have made extensive plans to marry and travel the world. I'm considering getting two of her. That way I can travel in the carpool lanes.


----------



## Sully (Feb 6, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> https://reallovesexdolls.com/163cm-h-cup-jasmine/
> 
> 
> I'll be leaving my wife in the next couple weeks. Be gentleman with your comments! I love Jasmine. We have made extensive plans to marry and travel the world. I'm considering getting two of her. That way I can travel in the carpool lanes.



Jasmine would be a nice upgrade from my current g/f, honestly. And $2,000 is a bargain. I’ve spent more than that this year on food for mine. The doll would save me 5-6 grand a year, at least.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm just looking forward to the countless hours sitting by the fireplace catching up on all the time we have lost. I finally found a women that understands me.


----------



## Sully (Feb 6, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I'm just looking forward to the countless hour sitting by the fireplace catching up on all the time we have lost. I finally found a women that understands me.



No judgement here, buddy. If you’re happy, I’m happy for you!


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 7, 2018)

Jasmine has her appeal. I just need to decide what mouth and shoulders to pick!


----------



## Sully (Feb 7, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> Jasmine has her appeal. I just need to decide what mouth and shoulders to pick!



I’m trying to decide between the one with legs, and the one’s without legs. I’ve always had a weird fantasy about a chick with no legs to get in the way. And that is not an easy fantasy to indulge, even if you’re willing to pay handsomely for it. Trust me.


----------



## Sully (Feb 7, 2018)

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gO9KrOhJ5NM[/ame]

This is both incredibly interesting and very creepy.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 7, 2018)

Sully said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gO9KrOhJ5NM
> 
> This is both incredibly interesting and very creepy.


Have any of you checked out the series Humans? Creepy sex robot scene In first and 2nd episode. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Feb 7, 2018)

BigBob said:


> Have any of you checked out the series Humans? Creepy sex robot scene In first and 2nd episode.



Nope, but definitely sounds like it’s right up my alley!


----------



## pesty4077 (Feb 7, 2018)

You guys are really starting to scare me. What scares me more, is the more I look at them, the more I am surprisingly getting turned on.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 7, 2018)

pesty4077 said:


> You guys are really starting to scare me. What scares me more, is the more I look at them, the more I am surprisingly getting turned on.


It's ok. We're all degenerates when it comes to sex.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1 (Feb 7, 2018)

BigBob said:


> It's ok. We're all degenerates when it comes to sex.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


Yup its the tren:action-smiley-043:


----------



## Victory (Feb 8, 2018)

pesty4077 said:


> You guys are really starting to scare me. What scares me more, is the more I look at them, the more I am surprisingly getting turned on.



I have to admit that Jasmine bent over done it for me. That is a nice ass


----------



## Sully (Feb 8, 2018)

srd1 said:


> Yup its the tren:action-smiley-043:



Ummmm, yeah sure. Tren. That’s why I’m a sexual deviant. It’s all the Tren’s fault.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Feb 9, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> The day they make life-like female robots that move, talk and fuck realistically, at least half the male workforce will drop off, staying home and fucking their sex robots! LOL!!



Hahaha the perfect wife!


----------



## docholiday08 (Feb 15, 2018)

Rip Women 2018

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Addisilliams (Mar 13, 2018)

Now,the *adult sex doll* brothel is the new thing.Do the adult sex doll really better than the women?


----------



## kathy (May 7, 2018)

I read about sex doll owners buying realistic love dolls to give them company rather than making with them. These days, companies are making ultra-realistic models, you can hardly differentiate them from a distance.


----------



## ketsugo (May 8, 2018)

LMAO now that was funny thanks for the post . Wow imagine ?


----------



## robertson (May 8, 2018)

I have heard and read about sex doll. People are using this instead of real one.


----------

